# New Moderators: raheel1/Rafael and Irfan Baloch



## Awesome

Please welcome our two newest members of the team, Raheel1 and Irfan Baloch.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Areesh

Congratulation Raheel.

Yaar mujhai bhi to moderator banao.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstarIN

Congrats Raheel1 & Irfan..

Nowadays workload for mods are higher..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AkhandIndia

Areesh said:


> Congratulation Raheel.
> 
> Yaar mujhai bhi to moderator banao.



mujhe bhi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Congrats fellas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

AkhandIndia said:


> mujhe bhi..



It will be like Zaid Hamid and Modi are moderators.. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafael

Thanks Asim,

Didn't know it would come so soon, thought I'll have to study a bit. 

I logged in today and observed that something was different and only came to know after I started posting.

Anyways, Thanks for putting trust on me and I shall make sure I do not disappoint the management of PDF.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AkhandIndia

raheel1 said:


> Thanks Asim,
> 
> Didn't know it would come so soon, thought I'll have to study a bit.
> 
> I logged in today and observed that something was different and only came to know after I started posting.
> 
> Anyways, Thanks for putting trust on me and I shall make sure I do not disappoint the management of PDF.
> 
> Cheers.



thoda sa idhar bhi dhyan rakhna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Congrats to both.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

AkhandIndia said:


> thoda sa idhar bhi dhyan rakhna



............


----------



## Rafael

SpArK said:


> Congrats to Irfan to raheel.
> 
> And raheel.. your posts on these thread was ..well.. shows the signs of the things to come.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/134710-ipl-says-no-pak-players-nine-teams-play-2012-a-16.html#post2193117
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/u-s-foreign-affairs/131654-pentagon-work-pakistani-military-differences.html#post2143679
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/131610-sachin-may-your-god-but-not-mine-akhtar-4.html#post2143530
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/131021-ica-orders-india-stop-work-kishan-ganga-dam-4.html#post2133368
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/130786-sachin-scared-me-says-shoaib-akhtar-his-biography-8.html#post2133263
> 
> 
> Hope sanity will prevail.



With power comes responsibility.. But yes I'll make sure this doesn't happens again.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rockstarIN

SpArK said:


> Congrats to Irfan to raheel.
> 
> And raheel.. your posts on these thread was ..well.. shows the signs of the things to come.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/134710-ipl-says-no-pak-players-nine-teams-play-2012-a-16.html#post2193117
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/u-s-foreign-affairs/131654-pentagon-work-pakistani-military-differences.html#post2143679
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/131610-sachin-may-your-god-but-not-mine-akhtar-4.html#post2143530
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/131021-ica-orders-india-stop-work-kishan-ganga-dam-4.html#post2133368
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/130786-sachin-scared-me-says-shoaib-akhtar-his-biography-8.html#post2133263
> 
> 
> Hope sanity will prevail.




Power with responsibility...


----------



## Areesh

And congratulations to Irfan Baloch too. 

Yaar at least make me non-state actor if not moderator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

raheel1 said:


> With power comes responsibility.. But yes I'll make sure this doesn't happens again.



Wishing you very best on ur job. 

Hope, keep in mind its a tough job and need a cool head with unbiased moderation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Congratulations gentlemen, 

@ IB.....Chest out...Chin up.....awesome choice by the Admins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Welcome to the team boys, i am sure all the fun dies here because you will no longer be able to enjoy things that you once did. But i hope you will have fun with other things.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafael

WebMaster said:


> Welcome to the team boys, i am sure all the fun dies here because you will no longer be able to enjoy things that you once did. But i hope you will have fun with other things.



Seriously Webby I am already missing the soft trolling I used to do..


----------



## Windjammer

WebMaster said:


> Welcome to the team boys, i am sure all the fun dies here because you will no longer be able to enjoy things that you once did. But *i hope you will have fun with other things.*



Ahem...Ahem....webby we know Mods have privileges....but are we missing something here. !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AkhandIndia

next mod should be either meengla or mastan khan.


----------



## acetophenol

congrats guys.................................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

AkhandIndia said:


> next mod should be either meengla or mastan khan.



Recommendations are against forum rules. 

Or else i have long suggested superkaif ,muse, pak-marine or my old friend zakii for the job.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Congrats Kuch Meetha ho jaye !!

Just one request when you delete any comment please post the reason.
Please start some good thread on Countries capabilities to handle or overcome Western Nausea....
Current East versus West Defence capabilities in terms of battlefield and weapon.
Current Western Politics on east (Springs means new Divide and Rule)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZaYYaF

Congrats to both members, and good luck with your new responsibilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Excellent choice on both counts.

Congrats guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Congrats Raheel1 & Irfan..

well deserving

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Windjammer said:


> Congratulations gentlemen,
> 
> @ IB.....Chest out...Chin up.....awesome choice by the Admins.



Congrats guys! Looks like the frontline will lose 2 solid posters but we gain 2 even more solid mods!! Irfan Baloch even sounds like a name not to mess with!!
Sparky - i think when moderating one automatically becomes more conservative and im sure they will be fairer than fair - we dont want to lose our Indian friends that make this forum a pleasant place to spend time!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Congratulations both of you Raheel and Irfan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD

Congratulations to both of you for being the new Police Officers of PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Great work , adding mods was a bit overdue - good luck gentlemen. Contact me if you need subsidized paracetamol .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indushek

Congratulations to both Raheel1 and Irfan Baloch for this promotion should i say?


----------



## karan.1970

Congrats to Raheel1 and Irfan Baloch \o/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

superkaif said:


> Congrats guys! Looks like the frontline will lose 2 solid posters but we gain 2 even more solid mods!! Irfan Baloch even sounds like a name not to mess with!!
> Sparky - i think when moderating one automatically becomes more conservative and im sure they will be fairer than fair - we dont want to lose our Indian friends that make this forum a pleasant place to spend time!



Power entails responsibility....is something Indian members should take into equation.
It takes a lot of courage by a MOD to read an insulting post (Person or Country) and simply delete it or just laugh it off.
Albeit all MODS have their hands full but Santro is one such example.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

congratulation to both- specially raheel1- he is my kinda guy -

Irfan Baloch posts are really informative to read- but i dont like the idea of making a Think Tank a mod- Now Irfan is not going to post any more - as happened in the past with the now think tank sparklingway- the ex think tank santro and the now mod t-faz-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AkhandIndia

kya baat moderator saab,aapne to apna naam hi change kar lia
naam bhi jabardast hai ,indian mmrca wala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Congrats to both 

Good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Areesh said:


> Yaar at least make me non-state actor if not moderator.



You will be better off being a Civilian Contractor than a non state actor


----------



## Adios Amigo

Welcome to the club guys.... Its a pleasure to have you as part of the team....You will soon find that moderating is a much painstaking job...which will exhaust you regularly.....still the harder part is to maintain balance and get things under control.... on forum like PDF... its even harder.... like walking over a barbed wire above a violent sea....... You will be often targeted and even tagged of bias...... even if justice is served well..... but that's all part of the job.... The best way to overcome these challenges.... is keep your calm in all conditions.....

Will always be there for your support!



Regards
Adios!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AkhandIndia

Adios Amigo said:


> Welcome to the club guys.... Its a pleasure to have you as part of the team....You will soon find that moderating is a much painstaking job...which will exhaust you regularly.....still the harder part is to maintain balance and get things under control.... on forum like PDF... it even harder.... like walking over a barbed wire above a violent sea....... You will be often targeted and even tagged of bias...... even if justice is served well..... but that's all part of the job.... The best way to overcome these challenges.... is keep your calm in all conditions.....
> 
> Will always be there for your support!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Adios!



aren't you guys paid for moderation??or its voluntary task


----------



## Adios Amigo

AkhandIndia said:


> aren't you guys paid for moderation??or its voluntary task



P ......let somethings remain under the lid...the way they are...right webby!!


----------



## AkhandIndia

Adios Amigo said:


> P ......let somethings remain under the lid...the way they are...right webby!!



beware of wikileaks


----------



## Rafael

AkhandIndia said:


> kya baat moderator saab,aapne to apna naam hi change kar lia
> naam bhi jabardast hai ,indian mmrca wala



goes well with my first name, doesn't it? 

And thanks webby for the name change.


----------



## AkhandIndia

Rafael said:


> goes well with my first name, doesn't it?
> 
> And thanks webby for the name change.



koi 1,2,3 bhi laga lete saath mein

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Congrats both of you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rigam niga

Moderater works all over day or just for some hour in blank time?


----------



## VelocuR

Didn't I become Moderator? 



rigam niga said:


> Moderater works all over day or just for some hour in blank time?



Yeah, Moderators will be here all days, each moderators have different times and responsibilities. What time your trolling come in blank time ?

Irfan Balouch, Congratulations!


----------



## cybertron

congrats guysss and good luck


----------



## lem34

Congrats guys and good luck.


----------



## pak-marine

congrats Raheel , Rafael and Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

pak-marine said:


> congrats Raheel , Rafael and Irfan Baloch



Raheel and Rafael are one and the same


----------



## rigam niga

RaptorRX707 said:


> Didn't I become Moderator?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Moderators will be here all days, each moderators have different times and responsibilities. What time your trolling come in blank time ?
> 
> Irfan Balouch, Congratulations!


 
. What time your trolling
come in blank time?
Answer is when i am not in school or tution or studying,that is usually after 4pm


(tip:improve your grammer)


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

CONGRATS RAHEEL AND IRFAN BALOCH...






U should have a specific quota for baluch mods 

Just jokin...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

congratulations to Irfan Baloch and Rafael, changed the name eh?

So, we have a PTI supporting mod here!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

congratulations mates. hope you discharge the responsibility given to you fairly.


----------



## S.M.R

Oooh ji Mubarkaan Mubarkaan...

Raheel and Irfan.... All the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Rafael said:


> Raheel and Rafael are one and the same



thanks for correcting me


----------



## unicorn

Congratulations to Rafael and Irfan Baloch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

congratulations to raheel and irfan - irfan, i hope you dont stop posting your valuable posts !

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Rafael said:


> With power comes responsibility.. But yes I'll make sure this doesn't happens again.


Yes - now you can delete most of the trolling posts, instead of responding to them 

Good luck. I am sure you'll do just fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crypto

Congrads Raheel and Irfan. 
@ Irfan - Love reading your pots.. keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

mubarak to all new mods 

TARIQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Both of them are excellent members, Irfan bhai & Raheel bhai. Congratulations to you guys on the promotion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Congratulations to both members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

shuker hai at least we got new mods mera dimagh itna kharab ho gya tha last week main ke bus .first of all CONGS TO BOTH BROTHERS as you have extra job now after posting you have to edit and delete too hahahaha and second my personal request please give more time to PDF we need your great work here to keep clean smooth and nice forum .and last advise NO MERCY ON TROLLS .chalo ab lag jao kam per hahahahahahha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

If I congratulate, does it mean that "i no get ban?" 

I keed, I keed... Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## AkhandIndia

thoda dhyan rakhna,aap ka bhi hum khyal rakh lengey


----------



## blain2

Congratulations to both of you! Keep on keepin' on!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raftar

¡¡¡¡¡Felicidades hermanos.....!!!!!

¡¡¡¡Que el dios os vendiga!!!!

velocidad.


----------



## TruthSeeker

Warmest congratulations to you both! Moderators are what make this forum the only one to which I faithfully return. Thank you for contributing your precious time to make the PDF both interesting and civilized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

Congratulations


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Congrats both of you


----------



## blackops

Irfan bloch i love to read your posts one of the best think tanks best of luck man


----------



## Najam Khan

Congrats to Raheel & Irfan;-)


----------



## majesticpankaj

congrats to Irfan ..you truly deserve it. 

But on the other hand I have seen Raheel to use offensive language against Indians like rat eaters, cow piss drinkers etc on more than couple of occasion .. so Disappointed.


----------



## Bratva

majesticpankaj said:


> congrats to Irfan ..you truly deserve it.
> 
> But on the other hand I have seen Raheel to use offensive language against Indians like rat eaters, cow piss drinkers etc on more than couple of occasion .. so Disappointed.



As if Indians are too saint that they don't pick a dirt on Pakistan and your disappointment must have been taken in to consideration if it was an indian forum, since it's a pakistani one, it's none of your concern whether which moderator is chosen here.


----------

